# Repercussions of not paying Credit Card?



## blackdiamond (12 Oct 2011)

Hi,

I have a credit card debt of EUR1,920 owed to AIB. I no longer live in Ireland but in London now. I am also here on a temporary visa (expires in one year) as am not a EU citizen - am from NZ. 

If I don't pay off the EUR1,920 would their be any long term repercussions as I don't live in Ireland anymore?

Please help. Nightmare of transferring money internationally etc.


----------



## Time (12 Oct 2011)

Unless they have a UK address for you there won't be any repercussions. 

Are you planning on staying in the UK long term or are you going back home to NZ?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2011)

blackdiamond said:


> Nightmare of transferring money internationally etc.


Is that the reason that you want to welsh on this debt? If so then that can easily be overcome as such things are really not that difficult.


----------



## jhegarty (12 Oct 2011)

blackdiamond said:


> Please help. Nightmare of transferring money internationally etc.



I am sure the AIB branches in London would be more than happy to help.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Oct 2011)

blackdiamond said:


> If I don't pay off the EUR1,920 would their be any long term repercussions


 
Your conscience ?


----------



## nlgbbbblth (13 Oct 2011)

blackdiamond said:


> I have a *credit card* debt of EUR1,920 owed to AIB. I no longer live in Ireland but in London now. I am also here on a temporary *visa*



Credit card - "Visa" or Mastercard?


----------



## keary31 (26 Oct 2011)

whether  you lived in england, new zealand or anywhere else aib would still go after there debt.
also aib uk is seprate to aib ireland


----------



## Knuttell (27 Oct 2011)

blackdiamond said:


> Please help. Nightmare of transferring money internationally etc.



There is no "nightmare" involved in transferring money internationally,if on the other hand you are looking to be assured that it will be ok to dodge paying that money back to the Irish taxpayer without repercussion ,then adios chummy cos you'll get no assistance from me.


----------



## beffers (27 Oct 2011)

blackdiamond said:


> Nightmare of transferring money internationally etc.



Nonsense. It is not a nightmare at all. I split my time between the US and Ireland. I have bank accounts in both countries, and I have credit cards issued by both my Irish and American banks. I have online access to all of it. I transfer money back and forth to between my Irish and American banks all the time online. I pay my credit card bills all the time, regardless of what country I happen to be in at the time USING THE INTERNET. It is very easy. That is no excuse to dump your debt into the lap of the Irish taxpayer.


----------



## daithimacgro (10 Nov 2011)

transfering money from Irish to/from American banks can be a bit dodgy with exchange rates, as in the bank will have a much worse exchange rate than the official rate.

While this may be changing the topic, I'd appreciate if Beffers could enlighten us about how he transfers money all the time without incurring significant losses.


For the OP, u must think about if in the next 5-7 years u want to get a loan or mortgage, then u should really pay this debt off now. If not, there's a thing called the Statute of Limitations, where after a number of years, this debt won't show up on your credit rating.


----------



## beffers (10 Nov 2011)

Yes, if you are transferring money from Country A to County B you are the mercy of the exchange rate gods. Such is life if you chose to move around, and have lives and commitments and bills in more than one country. It shouldn't be used an excuse not to honour your financial commitments in each country imo.

The OP mentioned an amount of 1,920 euros. That is not a tremendous amount of money in the grand scheme of things, nor would the fees to transfer it be all that large as the fees are usually based on how much money you are transferring. 

The last time I transferred a couple of grand from one account to another, the fee was about 10 quid. I was not charged anything by the Irish bank. The fee was charged by the US one. Naturally, I would prefer not to have paid anything at all. But at the same time, I don't think that it is entirely unreasonable to be charged something for the speed, security and overall convenience of being able to do all this from the comfort of my own home.


----------

